# biasing member such as a spring



## freakedu

Hola, estoy intentando encontrar una traducción de "biased" que encaje y no la he encontrado en las otras conversaciones del foro, espero que podais ayudarme.

La frase original es esta:

Movement of the actuator into the internal chamber collapses the collapsible skirt and moves the *biased *member into a portion of the air chamber.

Qué significa "biased" en ese contexto? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Talant

Hola freakedu:

Normalmente "biased" es "desviado". En este caso, parece "desalineado" o algo así.

Saludos


----------



## freakedu

Hola Talant, gracias por la contestación pero creo que en este caso no es eso.

Te incluyo la siguiente frase, donde también aparece el término "biased", para ver si podemos llegar a una mejor traducción:

According to another aspect of the present invention, a *biasing *member such as a spring can be disposed within the collapsible skirt, ...


----------



## Talant

Es el problema de las descripciones. Si tuviese una imagen a lo mejor se me ocurriría algo mejor.

En este caso, quizás "desplazado" sea una buena palabra. Me da en la nariz que el muelle está moviendo el "biased member" hacia una posición anómala (de ahí el "biased", y es el "collapsible skirt" el que lo devuelve a dentro de la cámara de aire venciendo al muelle.

Un saludo


----------



## freakedu

*tinyurl.   com/d5zmq4
*


En esa dirección puedes encontrar varias imágenes y el texto completo (borra los espacios entre el punto y com).

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Talant

Ya me parecía a mí una patente.... (mira mi perfil si te apetece).

Bueno, las patentes tienen una particularidad, y es que puedes llamar a cada cosa como prefieras, siempre que sea coherente con lo que se muestra, y no vayas cambiando de nombre. En este caso el "biased member" es un elemento que está empujado hacia un lado por un muelle u otra cosa. Así hace fuerza contra la pared del lado concreto y, en este caso sella una abertura. ¿Cómo traducirlo? Yo te sugeriría "desplazado" como la opción más sencilla (y la que usaría yo). Pero "empujado" sería más preciso.

Saludos


----------



## Talant

Ya me parecía a mí una patente.... (mira mi perfil si te apetece).

Bueno, las patentes tienen una particularidad, y es que puedes llamar a cada cosa como prefieras, siempre que sea coherente con lo que se muestra, y no vayas cambiando de nombre. En este caso el "biased member" es un elemento que está empujado hacia un lado por un muelle u otra cosa. Así hace fuerza contra la pared del lado concreto y, en este caso sella una abertura. ¿Cómo traducirlo? Yo te sugeriría "desplazado" como la opción más sencilla (y la que usaría yo). Pero "empujado" sería más preciso.

Saludos


----------



## freakedu

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, me estaba volviendo loco mirando en todas partes sin encontrar una traducción válida. 

Osea que en este caso el término "biased" es un término "trampa" de las patentes. Cosas de ser la primera patente que tengo que leer a fondo supongo. Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo


----------



## roanheads

Hola,
http://www.patentec.com/data/class/defs/439/744.htmlhttp://www.patentec
.com/data/class/defs/439/744.htmlhttp://www.patentec.com/data/class/defs/439/744.htmlhttp://www.patentec.com/data/class/defs/439/744.htmlhttp://www.patentec.com/data/class/defs/439/744.htmlhttp://www.patentec.com/data/class/defs/439/744.html


----------



## roanheads

Hola,
Perdona,parece que el enlace no funciona. En todo caso, se refiere a las dos partes de un conector de electricidad, y una de las partes es " biased ". Eso quiere decir que la parte tiene proturberancia  resistente que, de un empujón, encaja con la otra, así haciendo la conexión.

Por eso, creo que " biased "en este sentido, se refiere a cualquier cosa que tenga algo " agregado" para cumplir con el deber requerido.
¡Espero que sirva de ayuda !


----------

